# Pizza



## ellymae

Seemed like the most appropriate place to put this. 
Had the day off so I made some pizza for lunch on the BGE. 
Hiding under the cheese is onion, red bell pepper, sweet sausage, and diced tomato. 10 minutes @550. Pure pizza heaven...


----------



## lucc

Looks good, nice.


----------



## ronp

Great looking pizza.


----------



## sdesmond

I have been trying to justify spending the money for one of thoese. I keep putting it off but the diversity and the outcome maye be to much for me. That pizza looks great!!!!


----------



## fire it up

That looks really good, can I place an order for delivery?


----------



## ellymae

Thanks guys - we love making pizza on the Egg - 

FIU - Sorry - pick up only!


----------



## coyote-1

ANY grill can be used for pizza! Try it on whatever you currently have.

You can make 'em in a pan, or right on the grates. We've been doing this for years; we even make pizza on the beach once or twice a year.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Elly, nice looking pizza...


----------



## meandmytwodogs

That's a really cool pizza stone. Where do you get those and will it work on a webber kettle grill? How much was it?

Dave


----------



## rivet

Very nice pizza, Ellymae!


----------



## shellbellc

Great looking pizza!


----------



## old poi dog

Great looking pizza.  Thanks for the Qview.  Do you know where I can get a Pizza stone?


----------



## pignit

*
Shweeeeeet!
*


----------



## bigsteve

Around here you can get them in most of the really big supermarkets, Sears, JCPenny, Walmart.  Any department store with a decent cooking section.


----------



## ellymae

Thanks guys!
Dave - the one I have is a Big Green Egg stone and I think it was about $30, but don't quote me on that. It is 3-4 times as thick as the one I got at a kitchen store. I have read that folks have used them on Webers but have never done it myself. 
I have used it directly on the grate of the Egg without having the plate setter in and fried the bottom of the pizza pretty good so I always use the plate setter for a little more insulation. I like to cook at about 500 degrees. 
I have read where some people will lay down a layer of fire bricks and put a stone on top of that.


----------



## shooterrick

Pampered chef has some nice pizza stones in several sizes. Don't know about this one but the grill is fine for em if ya don't mind the discolor.


----------



## tacman

Pizza is one of the last things I would have ever thought about cooking on the grill let alone on the beach.

I am gald I fond the smf as it has re-ignited my passion for cooking and am thrilled at all the new possibilities.

Thanks for sharing and helping inspire me to new heights.


----------



## bertjo44

That looks great. I got to judge an 'Anything But' contest last year and one of the contestants (head chef from Greebriar resort, think that's right anyway) made smoked pizza. Every ingredient was homemade (including the andouille sausage) except the mozzarella (b/c he forgot that at home). Best pizza I ever had. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksuds

Pampered chef will also replace the stone NO QUESTIONS asked if it breaks! Even if it is the color of charcoal~


----------



## mballi3011

The pizza looks really really good. How hot was the egg when you smoked the pizza??


----------



## ellymae

Seemed like the most appropriate place to put this. 
Had the day off so I made some pizza for lunch on the BGE. 
Hiding under the cheese is onion, red bell pepper, sweet sausage, and diced tomato. 10 minutes @550. Pure pizza heaven...


----------



## lucc

Looks good, nice.


----------



## ronp

Great looking pizza.


----------



## sdesmond

I have been trying to justify spending the money for one of thoese. I keep putting it off but the diversity and the outcome maye be to much for me. That pizza looks great!!!!


----------



## fire it up

That looks really good, can I place an order for delivery?


----------



## ellymae

Thanks guys - we love making pizza on the Egg - 

FIU - Sorry - pick up only!


----------



## coyote-1

ANY grill can be used for pizza! Try it on whatever you currently have.

You can make 'em in a pan, or right on the grates. We've been doing this for years; we even make pizza on the beach once or twice a year.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Elly, nice looking pizza...


----------



## meandmytwodogs

That's a really cool pizza stone. Where do you get those and will it work on a webber kettle grill? How much was it?

Dave


----------



## rivet

Very nice pizza, Ellymae!


----------



## shellbellc

Great looking pizza!


----------



## old poi dog

Great looking pizza.  Thanks for the Qview.  Do you know where I can get a Pizza stone?


----------



## pignit

*
Shweeeeeet!
*


----------



## bigsteve

Around here you can get them in most of the really big supermarkets, Sears, JCPenny, Walmart.  Any department store with a decent cooking section.


----------



## ellymae

Thanks guys!
Dave - the one I have is a Big Green Egg stone and I think it was about $30, but don't quote me on that. It is 3-4 times as thick as the one I got at a kitchen store. I have read that folks have used them on Webers but have never done it myself. 
I have used it directly on the grate of the Egg without having the plate setter in and fried the bottom of the pizza pretty good so I always use the plate setter for a little more insulation. I like to cook at about 500 degrees. 
I have read where some people will lay down a layer of fire bricks and put a stone on top of that.


----------



## shooterrick

Pampered chef has some nice pizza stones in several sizes. Don't know about this one but the grill is fine for em if ya don't mind the discolor.


----------



## tacman

Pizza is one of the last things I would have ever thought about cooking on the grill let alone on the beach.

I am gald I fond the smf as it has re-ignited my passion for cooking and am thrilled at all the new possibilities.

Thanks for sharing and helping inspire me to new heights.


----------



## bertjo44

That looks great. I got to judge an 'Anything But' contest last year and one of the contestants (head chef from Greebriar resort, think that's right anyway) made smoked pizza. Every ingredient was homemade (including the andouille sausage) except the mozzarella (b/c he forgot that at home). Best pizza I ever had. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ksuds

Pampered chef will also replace the stone NO QUESTIONS asked if it breaks! Even if it is the color of charcoal~


----------



## mballi3011

The pizza looks really really good. How hot was the egg when you smoked the pizza??


----------

